# Anyone know Sterling Truck Line



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 

If anyone still visits often around here... I have a question... 

Does anyone know the Sterling Truck line and the Tuff Track line of suspension? 

I have a friend who is looking at a tri axle with that setup, just not sure if it's a hendrickson or that type of suspension or if it air.... does anyone know ??


Pete


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Sterling is Fords Heavy truck line, a year after ford redesigned the L series, they sold it to Freightliner and it became sterling. Stupid I know, go figure. 

As far as the term they are using, I haven't reall looked at it, so I am not sure which system it is like. I do know it is not an air ride system.

Geoff


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have a 97' L-9513 Ford drywall boom truck. Great truck! It' sucks that two weeks after we made the purchase Ford sold out to Freightliner. I am very satisfied with the truck that we purchased. Great work horse!
I have done some research on the Freightliner version and from what I gather, the Sterling is a very good truck. Most of the distributors that I deal with that used to sell Ford drywall truck packages now sell the same package with the Sterling model. In fact, I see more of the Sterling type set-up than the same with the Ford application. 
I am not familiar with the updated suspension but it sounds like a good configuration and that I would say that my next rig in the future would be a Sterling. These rigs run about $140,000.00 so the manufacturer of the truck must be a proven one to be a choice for my type of application.
Good luck. Jake.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Sterling is owned by Freightliner which is a division of daimler chrysler. Its funny because these trucks used to be the Ford Medium duty truck platform label at one time.

Thats an amazing switch to be owned by one of the big three to begin with (Ford) and then land up in the hands of another (Daimler-Chrysler) in the end.


Jay


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

sterling trucks where made along time ago ford bought sterling witch made sterling not to selll in america when ford sold out to freightliner gave the rights for sterling to built and selll trucks again.

mercerdes benz and chysler are the parent co. freightliner ford light duty cummings and sure i missed other ones that are in the group too


not sure what the tuff track suspension is thinkin its used more for off road and dirt trucks

depending on what you are goin to use it for i get the henderson air over spring set up.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys,

Thanks for the input.

SnowFlake, why would you get air ride on a dump truck?

I have always known that the two should not mix. That is why mack has camelback and the hendricks and other spring suspensions are out there... air is fine for over the road trucks, but I stay away from air on a dump truck... bad enough if your not level with a dump trailer and you bring the body up... you can easily flip the truck.... same thing... or you always have to drop the body if it's air.

as seen here

http://www.safteng.net/Accident Photos/Accident Photo Page.htm

Pete


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you can get them in 4x4 now from the factory.


----------

